# Suns Forum Score/Stat Prediction Game



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

:allhail:​
Let's see if there lives a prophet among us Suns fans! Make your predictions in the game threads each night, and I will pull them and calculate the results. I will keep track of them in this thread, and eventually a winner will be declared. All are welcome, and you can guess on as many of the following as you like.

*Point System​*
For the three closest predictions of the Suns' final score: 1st - 5, 2nd - 3, 3rd - 1.

For the three closest predictions of the opponent's final score: 1st - 3, 2nd - 2, 3rd - 1.

For the three closest predictions of the prediction game player of the night: 1st - 5, 2nd - 3, 3rd - 1.

For correctly predicting the winner: 5.

*Example Prediction Game Player of the Night*​
Game 1: Steve Nash - Points and Assists.
Game 2: Amare Stoudemire - Points, Rebounds, and Blocks.
Game 3: Raja Bell - Points and 3 Point FG's Made.

*Example Predictions*​
Suns 108 - Lakers 94. Nash 21 points and 12 assists.
Suns 100 - Spurs 99. Stoudemire 20, 8, 4.
Suns 121 - Mavericks 114. Raja 20 points with 5 threes.


How good are you?​


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Suns Forum Prediction Game*

*Prediction Game Scoreboard​*
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>*1st Runner Up*
<td>*Current Leader*
<td>*2nd Runner Up*
<tr align=center>
<td>ShuHanGuanYu
<td>Dissonance19
<td>Dr.Seuss
<tr align=center>
<td>31
<td>32
<td>29
</table>
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>Rank
<td>Player
<td>Points
<tr align=center>
<td>4
<td>Tiz
<td>26
<tr align=center>
<td>5
<td>IceMan23and3
<td>13
<tr align=center>
<td>6
<td>Zei Zao LS
<td>11
<tr align=center>
<td>7
<td>deannahum
<td>10
<tr align=center>
<td>8
<td>Wombatkilla1
<td>6
<tr align=center>
<td>9
<td>---
<td>0
<tr align=center>
<td>10
<td>---
<td>0
</table>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris you never edited for last game. 


I wonder how I did.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Chris you never edited for last game.
> 
> 
> I wonder how I did.


Am doin' that tonight, in about 15 minutes when I return.:cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

woot! I jumped up a lot by making that Marion prediction.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sacramento game:

Shu - 3rd SunsPts, 1st OppPts, win - 9
Diss - 3rd SunsPts, 2nd OppPts, 2nd Player, win - 11
Seuss - 2nd OppPts, 1st Player, win - 12
Tiz - 1st SunsPts, 2nd Player, win - 13
Wombatkilla1 - 3rd SunsPts, win - 6
IceMan23and3 - 1st SunsPts, 2nd Player, win - 13

Tiz and IceMan23and3 win this round!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Sacramento game:
> 
> Shu - 3rd SunsPts, 1st OppPts, win - 9
> Diss - 3rd SunsPts, 2nd OppPts, 2nd Player, win - 11
> ...



3 games without an update.......

Sorry Chris, I'm just competitive. :clap2:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> 3 games without an update.......
> 
> Sorry Chris, I'm just competitive. :clap2:


My laziness > your competitiveness. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We might as well unsticky this since we're not doing
it any more.


We have alot of stickies. lol


----------

